
Apple releases iOS 6.0.1 with improvements and bug fixes - k-mcgrady
http://9to5mac.com/2012/11/01/apple-releases-ios-6-0-1-with-improvements-and-bug-fixes/
======
smackfu
Interesting, over-the-air updating really is broken on the iPhone 5. When you
check for updates, it has you download an "iOS Update Enabler" app.

~~~
gte910h
And it has a shockingly beautiful animation of the settings icon. Truly just
surprised me.

~~~
eungyu
It's worth noting that the rotational speed of the wheels are different.

~~~
tpowell
I'm willing to bet someone did their homework and those speeds are accurate.
If you haven't seen it, check out the old school tape deck rotational speeds
in the podcast app.

------
glhaynes
Also, iOS 6.1 beta for developers: [http://www.macrumors.com/2012/11/01/apple-
seeds-first-ios-6-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/11/01/apple-seeds-first-
ios-6-1-beta-to-developers/)

~~~
pooriaazimi
It's funny... Only (and only) MapKit has new APIs!

[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/#releasen...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/#releasenotes/Miscellaneous/iOS61APIDiffs/index.html)
(<\- you must be a developer to open this link)

------
robomartin
Meh. What they really need to fix is Maps. In my family-and-friends ecosystem
at least, that is the single reason NO devices have been updated to iOS 6 and
nobody is buying any iPhone 5's. My rough guess that that represents about at
least 30, if not 50 devices.

Is there a website somewhere that is tracking Apple Maps quality vs. Google
Maps?

I know tons of people that have put updates and new-device purchases on hold
due to Maps. I have a friend who owns a delivery company. All the drivers have
iPhones. No updates, hardware or software. Apple Maps would turn his business
upside-down.

~~~
xoail
The unfortunate thing is people need to use maps in order for maps to get
better. I can already see few locations being corrected. But for now, looks
like Apple's got a chicken and egg problem.

~~~
klapinat0r
Could you please elaborate on that? Not sure I follow.

If people use it, get wrong directions, how does it improve? Are users able to
make corrections or?

~~~
_djo_
Yes, users can submit corrections using the 'Report a Problem' option in Maps.
Apple will also be able to correct certain types of data, such as roads, by
collecting and aggregating info from iPhones.

------
nicholassmith
I'd say iOS6 has one of the more buggy first releases that I can remember, so
I'm hoping there's a fair bit of work been done.

~~~
zachwill
Tend to agree with this. There's some great stuff they've added for
developers, but even non-technical users like my parents have complained about
some bugs — not to mention how awful an experience Game Center is.

------
sciurus
General Fixes:

• Fixes a bug that prevents iPhone 5 from installing software updates
wirelessly over the air

• Fixes a bug where horizontal lines may be displayed across the keyboard

• Fixes an issue that could cause camera flash to not go off • Improves
reliability of iPhone 5 and iPod touch (5th generation) when connected to
encrypted WPA2 Wi-Fi networks

• Resolves an issue that prevents iPhone from using the cellular network in
some instances

• Consolidated the Use Cellular Data switch for iTunes Match

• Fixes a Passcode Lock bug which sometimes allowed access to Passbook pass
details from lock screen

• Fixes a bug affecting Exchange meetings

Security Issues Fixed:

• Maliciously crafted or compromised iOS applications may be able to determine
addresses in the kernel

• A person with physical access to the device may be able to access Passbook
passes without entering a passcode

• Visiting a maliciously crafted website may lead to an unexpected application
termination or arbitrary code execution

------
jazzychad
Maybe this will help fix the battery issues. My iphone 5 battery life is
horrid, even with LTE disabled and all mail data being set to fetch instead of
pull. Is there some known issue about this? I can't be the only one.

~~~
hospadam
I'm having a similar problem - but only when LTE is enabled... and I have
spotty LTE coverage. When I'm in "the city" - LTE coverage is great and I get
amazing battery life. As soon as my phone starts switching between 4G and
LTE... my battery drains super-fast.

~~~
awolf
Your issue is a known issue with LTE. In spotty areas the phone keeps
switching from LTE to 4G, and then when in 4G searches for LTE. The searching
process, which requires powering separate radios for each protocol, is
expensive power-wise. If you keep bouncing in and out of LTE this is bound to
happen.

~~~
hospadam
Is there any long-term fix for this? Or do I just have to wait for improved
LTE coverage (or keep LTE turned off in those areas)?

~~~
awolf
It doesn't seem like a software issue to me, so I'd guess no fix will come
aside from LTE coverage improving in your area.

It's just the cold hard facts of where the state of cellular radio technology
is today. It's pretty amazing as is that the iPhone 5 can be so much thinner,
lighter, support a larger hi-res screen, be twice as fast, and support LTE.
The spotty LTE issue is just one of those compromises that I don't think much
can be done about.

------
yottabyte47
Maybe replace link with <http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1606>

~~~
creativityland
The real list must be longer than this.

~~~
ceejayoz
It's better than the average patch notes out of Apple, which often essentially
read "fixes stuff".

------
joshmlewis
I'm guessing that the maps app can be improved simply by updating their end of
things and not exactly the actual application on the phone. Is this correct? I
remember hearing that the dev team is updating and fixing issues, so is it
just a covert type of thing that's going on in the background?

~~~
mikeash
The complaints are almost universally about the quality of the data, which can
definitely be fixed on the backend without requiring an update.

------
k-mcgrady
I was hoping this would fix the wifi problem I'm having (wifi is incredibly
slow and the problem is not related to my network) but it doesn't seem to have
fixed it. Probably going to have to get the phone swapped out now.

------
tisme
Is it known if this fixes the 'dead wifi' bug?

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/wi-fi-issues-
plague-i...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/09/wi-fi-issues-plague-
ios-6-upgrade/)

~~~
Groxx
That was fixed pretty quickly: [http://erratasec.blogspot.be/2010/09/apples-
secret-wispr-req...](http://erratasec.blogspot.be/2010/09/apples-secret-wispr-
request.html)

~~~
tisme
That's not it. This is an entirely different bug, the wifi 'enable' slider is
grayed out and stays grayed out. Several iPhones in my vicinity (all 4s) have
the exact same problem and so far I haven't found a way to fix it.

~~~
Groxx
Ouch, that can't be fun :/ I haven't heard any solutions to that one in
particular, but I can't say I've looked. Hopefully, though.

------
Flow
Wait a little while with this update if you use the Facebook app. Since I
installed 6.0.1, the Facebook app crashes immediately after starting.

EDIT: Hmm, after 10 crashes it started to work.

~~~
leviathan
Well, the update here just broke 3G and no cellular data is working. Iphone 4.
Dunno if it's my network provider's fault or the update's.

~~~
baspt
Check your mobile data settings. They get wiped after every update for me.

------
rollypolly
Also, Xcode 4.5.2 has been released to go along with it:

<https://developer.apple.com/downloads/>

------
natesm
Does anyone else have an issue with "Message Send Failure" for almost every
_text_ message (not iMessage)? Wondering if this fixed that.

~~~
ceejayoz
There've been at least two iMessage outages in the last week or so (widespread
enough that iMessage trended on Twitter both times).

~~~
klapinat0r
> _text message (not_ _iMessage_ _)_

I think he's talking about cell service.

------
lukecowell
Listening to a podcast. Unplug my headphones, podcast stops. Yay. Receive a
call. Hang up call. Podcast starts playing again. Annoying.

